# Excel Hyperlinks after moving file



## Uncouth (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok before I start...It is a company computer, company software and I cannot get the company to change computers or software.

I run projects and we collect data using Microsoft Word templates. We arrange the information by location: Main Folder: Site Name, Subfolder:Building Name, Sub-Sub Folder:Room Name, document. Some of my projects have over 900 documents to look at.

For my own ease, I create an Excel spreadsheet that has a hyperlink to each word document and lists if I have any discrepancies or changes needed on the documents (in separate columns). This aids me so that I don't have to open 900 documents in who knows how many subfolders (let's say 100 just for fun). 

I like this method, but I am willing to change if needed. 

Problem: In order to try to prevent a little carpal tunnel, I start the excel document in the Site Name folder. If I copy the document to another folder (again for my own ease of use) I cannot use the hyperlinks. If I try to open a new excel sheet and copy and paste the hyperlinks from the Site Name folder into the new workbook, I cannot use the hyperlinks. Is there a way to move the excel file to another folder and still have the hyperlinks work? I don't want to reinsert all the hyperlinks (see 900 files, 100 subfolders). I would rather not set my excel settings to open/save in different folders (right now excel opens to My documents for saving/opening puposes). 

The ultimate goal is to set the excel workbook in the various subfolders, set the hyperlinks, and then move the workbooks to a separate folder so that I can look at multiple projects at the same time from the same workbook.

If the answer is that I need to start all these documents from the final folder, thats fine. I just need to know and stop wasting time


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Try opening the Excel file in its original sub-directory location that gave you working hyperlinks. Then do a "Save as" in Excel to the new location. I believe that Excel will then recalculate the relative hyperlinks based on the new storage location.


----------



## Uncouth (Mar 3, 2005)

The "save as" worked. I don't know why that would work and copy/move wouldn't


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Save as is an Excel action - so it takes the data and saves it and recalculates as necessary. Copy/move is a Windows operation. It literally makes a copy and saves it without changes. But the links were from one place to another - no longer a valid address from the new location of the file.


----------

